# Hiatal Hernia / Barrett's Esophagus



## 17939 (Jul 25, 2005)

Hi Guys,I was wondering if anyone out there could tell me what exactly is Barrett's Esophagus & Hiatal Hernia? Are they the same or different. Sorry for any misspellings.Thanks!kaly


----------



## MarshaS (May 3, 2005)

HiDo you have these.


----------

